# Bolt pattern of '81 diesel Rabbit?



## chilipepperxxx (Feb 20, 2001)

What is the boltpattern of a 1981 Rabbit diesel?
Thanks


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Bolt pattern of '81 diesel Rabbit? (chilipepperxxx)*

4 - 100


----------



## chilipepperxxx (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Bolt pattern of '81 diesel Rabbit? (a2lowvw)*

Okay, thanks. Are there any adaptors to make them into 5x100?


----------



## davela72 (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: Bolt pattern of '81 diesel Rabbit? (chilipepperxxx)*

H&R might make adapters.....


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Bolt pattern of '81 diesel Rabbit? (davela72)*

to go to a 5-100 bolt pattern you will have to find wheels with a 50 -60mm offset, so that they will fit into the wheel wells


----------



## chilipepperxxx (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Bolt pattern of '81 diesel Rabbit? (a2lowvw)*

How thick are the adaptors?! Where can I find the adaptors?


[Modified by chilipepperxxx, 5:42 PM 3-6-2002]


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Bolt pattern of '81 diesel Rabbit? (chilipepperxxx)*

probably offered ifrom 20 to 30 mm wit 2 - 4 mm increments, i would try H&R they produce adapters and spacers, about $175 - 200 per pair though


----------



## chilipepperxxx (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Bolt pattern of '81 diesel Rabbit? (a2lowvw)*

That is pretty expensive for what they are. For not much more, I could get a decent set of wheels to put on the rabbit in like 13 or 14".


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Bolt pattern of '81 diesel Rabbit? (chilipepperxxx)*

yep, for the same price you could find a new set of 15 inch wheels. and just buy some tires


----------



## chilipepperxxx (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Bolt pattern of '81 diesel Rabbit? (a2lowvw)*

Hmmmm....Just doesn't add up.







I was hoping to put my stock 15" Avus wheels from my 2001 Golf onto an '81 Rabbit, but the offset would probably be way wrong with the adaptors, and it just isn't worth it.


----------

